# Sanguine Distortion



## music6000

Cool Distortion Pedal!
3 Band EQ lets you dial in *Your* sound.
3 types of Distortion via Toggle switch.


----------



## quazimoto

Very clean looking graphic! Is that a waterslide decal? Was looking at this PCB the other day.


----------



## music6000

A4 Transparent Adhesive Back for Inkjet Printers.


----------



## quazimoto

What program did you use to create the graphics? I have been using Gimp but it's not a very intuitive program, but it's free. How is the range of distortion on it? Is it just kind of a one trick pony?


----------



## tcpoint

Nice build.  I still need to box mine.  Bet it sounds great.


----------



## Iceman53

music6000 said:


> A4 Transparent Adhesive Back for Inkjet Printers.


I Googled that A4 paper and got a lot of results.  Can you post a link to the one you buy?


----------



## music6000

quazimoto said:


> What program did you use to create the graphics? I have been using Gimp but it's not a very intuitive program, but it's free. How is the range of distortion on it? Is it just kind of a one trick pony?


Photoshop.
Sanguine is aimed at  High Gain saturation, It does not play Clean with Gain fully CCW.
A small window before it starts to saturate around 9.00 O'clock.


----------



## music6000

Iceman53 said:


> I Googled that A4 paper and got a lot of results.  Can you post a link to the one you buy?


I live in Australia, This is what I use:


			https://www.pcx.com.au/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=3096


----------



## aperaturek3

looks really cool, I love the decal!  I had my eye on that one, would you say it gets into some pretty heavy gain territory for some metal chugging?


----------



## Iceman53

music6000 said:


> I live in Australia, This is what I use:
> 
> 
> https://www.pcx.com.au/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=3096


Cool!  Thank you!


----------



## music6000

aperaturek3 said:


> looks really cool, I love the decal!  I had my eye on that one, would you say it gets into some pretty heavy gain territory for some metal chugging?


I hope this will answer that:


----------



## aperaturek3

music6000 said:


> I hope this will answer that:


That is crazy!  I may have to look into making one of those


----------



## Dirty_Boogie

I built one this weekend, and it sounds nothing like Ola's demo, or the one that Rabea did (



 ).  While it certainly gives a heavy distortion, it lacks the thick "chewy" saturation that these demo show - more bite and a "raspy" distortion .   Obviously lots of factors at play with equipment being used (and the killer guitarists demoing the pedal), but the base tone is very different in my build - nowhere near the thick midrange I expected.  After lots of experimenting, I put the pedal in my amp's effects loop.  Whoa - huge improvement!  Definitely thickened things up, and introduced a huge bottom end - I like it a lot more now.  Going into the front of my clean amp was really like any other basic distortion pedal.  I guess these "amp in a box" pedals do better going straight to the power amp, and not having the amp's preamp and tone controls messing with things.

Anyone else who built this pedal - what are your impressions of the pedal, and how closely did it resemble the tones on the demos?


----------



## raydomz

Dirty_Boogie said:


> I built one this weekend, and it sounds nothing like Ola's demo...



To be fair, I am almost certain that Ola is playing the G4 through the return. His clean tone prior to turning it on is exactly like that of my 50w Thrasher played through the return, and not to mention, he doesn't have a cable plugged in to the front  When you play through your return does it still feel like a different tone to that of the videos or more immediately comparable? I want to build one of these but want to see what others are saying. Thanks!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie

raydomz said:


> When you play through your return does it still feel like a different tone to that of the videos or more immediately comparable?...


Immediately more comparable.  And if I follow it with my Boss GE-7 graphic EQ (which is my "always on" pedal) it's even closer.


----------



## Robert

I have no shortage of midrange or low end when plugged into the front of my Twin, but it's a bass heavy monster.

What amp are you using?


----------



## Dirty_Boogie

Robert said:


> I have no shortage of midrange or low end when plugged into the front of my Twin, but it's a bass heavy monster.
> 
> What amp are you using?


Blackstar HT20 - 1x12 20W combo


----------



## raydomz

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Immediately more comparable.  And if I follow it with my Boss GE-7 graphic EQ (which is my "always on" pedal) it's even closer.


Thanks! I'll have to order one of these next


----------

